# Chainguard Paint and Screening for Super Deluxe's



## Vicious Cycle (Nov 4, 2021)

Is there a "go-to" guy for painting and screening for a Super Deluxe chainguard ?

I have three NOS Chrome C/G's and don't want them messed up. Any advice ?


----------



## koolbikes (Nov 8, 2021)

Koolest Stuff is your source for Geniune Schwinn Approved Sting-Ray and Krate Seats, Seat Kits, and Seat Restoration. We also offer Chainguard Silk Screening Service. Koolest Kolors is our Sting-Ray Factory Exact Color Matched Paint. We strive to bri
					

We strive to bring the past to the present through unique, one-of-a-kind items. We have been collecting, buying and selling vintage collectibles and other Kool Stuff for over 25 years.  Koolest Stuff is your source for Genuine Schwinn Approved items.



					www.koolestuff.com


----------

